
How many iPhone 5′s will sell in the opening weekend? - shawndumas
http://www.asymco.com/2012/09/13/how-many-iphone-5s-will-sell-in-the-opening-weekend/
======
oceanician
Less than in the iPhone 4s opening weekend?

------
nightlite
No one cares.

